# DOS & M&P Question



## CarmenJean (Sep 9, 2009)

Can DOS develop in M&P? I know this might seem a daft qestion, but I see it discussed mainly with regards to CP & HP, but I've not see it relating to M&P.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

That is a great question Carmen , I don't know , but am interested to see what the answer is .( I goggled and couldn't find anything )

Kitn


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 9, 2009)

now, this may sound equally, or maybe even more daft, but are all M&P's glycerin?  (shows my ignorance of M&P)

the reason i ask, is i thought DOS was due to rancid oils?

have i mentioned how much I hate learning curves 8)
i guess i'd rather look stupid, than never know

Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 9, 2009)

M&P soaps are called 'glycerin' soap, but really, all soap contains glycerin.

Most M&P is made from oils similar to CP. Some M&P bases also contain
 detergents. The addition of detergents take  M&P soap out of the 'soap' catagory & makes it a cosmetics according to the FDA.

M&P has been nick-named glycerin soap by the general population but
 it is not a hunk of glycerin as most people believe.

Biodiesel soap IS a hunk of glycerin but is not commonly called 'glycerin soap'. Which can be confusing.

Some people call ALL soap that is clear 'glycerin' soap whether it is M&P or CP.... go figure. 

I have never known of anyone who has reported a bar of M&P having DOS.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 9, 2009)

SFIC goat's milk soap contains:

Coconut Oil 
Palm Oil 
Safflower Oil Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin) 
Goat’s Milk 
Purified Water 
Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent) 
Sorbitol (moisturizer)
Sorbitan oleate (emulsifer) 
Soy bean protein (conditioner) 
Titanium Dioxide (mineral whitener used in opaque soaps)

It is a pet peave of mine to turn over a bar of soap & read a M&P label & have the ingredients say : glycerin, color and scent... or glycerin soap base, color and scent. I have seen dozens of sellers at craft shows insist their M&P soap base is 100% glycerin & they have no idea the base has 8-20 ingredients in it.

That is like saying my vegetable soup is made of 100% vegetable soup :roll: . No it is not, it's water & carrots & celery, etc.


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Tabitha.  I asked mainly because I did a single M&P bar of soap the other night, and afterwards saw that there was oil that hadn't mixed in properly from the Cocoa butter. I just melted it again, remixed it and moulded it again - no hassle, but if I'd not seen, just wanted to make sure this wouldn't be a problem.  Thanks again!


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 9, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> It is a pet peave of mine to turn over a bar of soap & read a M&P label & have the ingredients say : glycerin, color and scent... or glycerin soap base, color and scent. I have seen dozens of sellers at craft shows insist their M&P soap base is 100% glycerin & they have no idea the base has 8-20 ingredients in it.



I agree totally!! Luckily here in the UK, _*ALL *_the ingredients have to be listed - you can't just say 'M&P base'. Much better!  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 9, 2009)

You are not supposed to say M&P base  or have a partial ing list  here either. It's little craft shows or fairs where I see that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I did m/p for many years and have NEVER had dos. I have bars from years ago still and they are fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 10, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks bconrade884 and Tabitha for your help. I think I'll still be careful of what I put into M&P though!  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 10, 2009)

:roll: I suppose if you'd put in a lot of perishable stuff your M&P could spoil; but I've never heard of DOS in M&P.


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 10, 2009)

I try not to put too much in - I think I used 30g cocoa butter (non-deodorised) in 130g M&P according to a recipe I found, and 2ml Chocolate FO just to help the choc fragrance. The smell is driving me bonkers! It's delish enough to eat!! LOL!!


----------

